# IG Veteran squad set up



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

hey all. 

As many of you knwo I am currently building an IG army. Starting off as an elitist force I am going to have several veteran squads plus a platoon with heavy weapon squads to bulk up the anti tank and overall bodies on the field.

Now my question is, As I'm having two veteran squads, is what is the best way to set them up. I have one with sergeant Bastonne in it as my main advancing one and Was thinking of having heavy flamer, vox, meltagun and plasmagun, all the others with shotguns then and mounted in a chimera. Ithink the mix of weaponry gives them a fai chance against several opponents, flamer for horde and even the bigger things, meltagun and plasma for things like terminators etc then.
Does this seem like a good set up or is it too all over the place?

The other unti I was thining of adding in Harker but That unit hasn't been started yet so I am unsure. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Never, ever mix weapons like that. You trade great firepower in one aspect for "okay" in everything... which leads you to failing against everything.

As to what you actually equip them with depends on what you are hunting with them, and their over-all purpose in the army.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Iwas thinkign that alright.... My BA senses kicked in after I posted it hehehe. The thing is I already have the flamer made up, was thinking of making it a kind of medium infantry hunter, carapace armour, scouts, dire avengers that stuff, but have the ability to crack their transports too. Maybe heavy flamer, 2 meltaguns and all shotguns? or heavy flamer, flamer and meltagun?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooor... Heavy flamer + Flamer + Flamer, then have something ELSE that is designed to crack their transport do it for you?

Also, only add shotguns if you expect them to be operating out of command radius (FRF,SRF) or if they are going to be moving ALWAYS (and I mean, literally, no option to stay still), as they aren't meant to assault anything but Tau (and if you've gotten close enough to assault, the flamer is all the pre-bake you need).


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am doing something similiar to yourself but in reverse.... I have an infantry army and have used a vetran squad or two to become my objective capture forces.

Some thoughts.

1). As punk has already mentioned the flavor of the game at the moment is to ensure that you specialize your vetrans towards a specific task. I would be looking at your entire force and then look at the following as basics.

a). What have I got to deal with really heavy armor?
b). What have I got to deal with massed troops?
c). What have i got to deal with hit and run tacitcs?
d). How can I can achieve victory in objective based missions?
e). How can I compete against those nasty drop in troops/forces that will hurt my gunline?

For me it was those 5 points which really drove home my choices. I picked two squads of vetrans for the (d) section. So I decided that two differing units would be more appropiate. One would have melta approach, while the other went flamer based. This allowed me to specialize the squads and allow some flexibility in how I chose to use them.

Flamers however are a strange choice for vetrans and I eventually said nah.... dont. Why? becuase I am paying points for bs 4..... and flamers can be just as effective in a normal troops unit. Plasma however will incinerate anything and rapid fires... 3 plasma guns and a sgt with a plasma pistol on vertrans will allow you to take out anything of real note that approaches you, hell even terminators with 6 shots of plasma plus the sgts plasma pistol will start to buckle under the strain. (plus nobody thinks of a standard guard unit will be able to advance and deal that much firepower at decent ap)

meltaguns are a good choice if you go suicide squad vertrans.... which I like personally to take out other heavy tank, heavy armor, heavy anything armies. going demolitions with meltaguns allows you to drive up and then go smack and waste anything really heavy. But its expensive... look at how much your trading vs, what your getting in return. If its worth more than the single land raider before they get massacred then its probably better to wait or pick a different unit.

The other option you have which works is to use a standard platoon just call them something different and use them in the same manner. for example a junior officer with 4 meltaguns and a commisar, with a large 20 man squad armed with plasma guns all arriving on the flank with chimera's ( the chimeras can be empty and with a free change to heavy flamer work wonders on orks) is a nasty suprize... yes they dont have carapace armor but you get the orders and your opponent has to deal with the Chimeras even if he chooses to ignore your lasgun fire...

Look at what your entire list is and plan to counter weaknesses.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

werl you could always go for grenade launchers for both horde and medium infantry hunting? goes well with shotguns i've found.

If your going against MCs or heavy infantry then a lascannon/sniper rifle setup may work well.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

My lists always say 3 Meltas, Shotguns. No Camo, no Carapace, no Gimmicky SCs, just blood, sweat, tears, and Melta weaponry. That's the way dad did it, that's the way America does it...etc.

Leave it to the transports to tidy up hordes, or Platoons, if you must use them.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think a heavy flamer if worth it - its 20 points where as a flamer is 5 so 3 flamers are cheaper. I'd set one squad in front of your tanks to defend them (especially if they are weak front armour) and give em meltas so they can deal with termies etc.

I'd consider maybe sergeant harker for the other squad so they can get in cover and use stealth keeping a objective point if need be.

MVL.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

MVL - You wouldn't use them as a frontline unit then? What would you take objectives with?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm with MVL on the whole heavy flamer thing, quadruple the price for 1 better strength and AP? no thank you, if they had a bigger template then maybe, or maybe more in a squad with a lower price then i might consider them.

But MVL it sounds like you're wanting to use harker to sit down on an objective and gain the +1 cover save, not what i'm planning when you consider he has an assualt heavy bolter!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vets wouldn't hold an Objective, that's grunt work. Except in fully Vet armies, like I write, where they do what they're damn well told! 

Lawrence, you've got to think though - name me ANY army that wouldn't love Heavy Flamers, even one, in a Troops choice.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Heavy Flamers are expensive, yes.

But they are also the bane of anything not power armor, and are in troops, as TKE said. Even Marines cringe a little at S5 coming at them, especially with the sheer number of hits it can pump out.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

main reaso nI want one. Plus I think it looks way cooler having one of those bad boys in a squad. My main idea is to have the platoons set up to take objectives and hold them. Like 2 20 strong units planting on an objective with the heavy weapons teams holding the home one. Then having some veterans run up the table, be able to clear the enemy off of an objective. Veterans with shotguns and flamers, plus heavy flamer, do that well. that is one squad, Bastonne, Heavy flamer, 2 flamers and a vox.

Next one will defintely have harker in it now( completely missed the relentless part hehehe) as he is a tought mofo to contend with. The only problem is now what ot give the other members of the squad. I'm thinking maybe meltas or plasmaguns as the other squad is designed for anti infantry... would anti TEQ or anti Tank be a better choice ofr him? I have enough men to make a third vet squad too which I probably will do in whatever style I don't choose for harker ...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Anti-TEQ - Then the unit can take mid-level infantry with ease.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think every IG list has room for one vet squad with Harker in it :grin:

How can you pass that up?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Harker can be passed up really easily. He costs more than a chimera, which can also move and fire a heavy bolter, or not move and fire a multi-laser as well (actually it will normally fire the ML if moving because it's normally better). You even have 10 points to spend on something else.

I think "elite" IG armies are probably a joke to be honest. What the hell does a squad with 3 meltas and shotguns do against an ork horde?

I think you absolutely do need to go for dual use units. You aren't mobile or long ranged so you don't get to choose what your unit fights. You have to fight whatever comes along. I'd probably keep the cost down with something like a flamer and two meltas, plus an autocannon for long ranged fights. Sometimes the right thing to do is hide in your chimera on the base line and just shoot at trukks and rhinos.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not if the Chimera has a Heavy Flamer instead...which it should. Against hordes you simply don't get out of the transport - like a Space Marine shouldn't. In my list, for example, pieplats from Valk support blows hordes apart, then, once they enemy is close enough to be a serious threat, get out, and shoot around the chimera, hopefully walking away - or else getting the charge with 4-6 Vet squads on one enemy squad. Should do the job.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

veteran 1- camo cloak with melta & melta
veteran 2- camo cloak with melta & melta 
veteran 3- camo cloak with heavy bolter & 2 snipers
veteran 4- camo cloak with heavy flamer & 2 flamers - harker

hq with power fist and bolt pistol & other special weapons

this is what i planning to use for an advance unit or flanking army to take those target (super heavy or objectives)


----------

